# Mixed Fruit Wine



## DeniseHogemann (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a lot of odds and ends kicking around so after 2 days of research I put together this recipe. 

*Mixed Fruit Wine*

11 lbs frozen Raspberries with sugar
3 lbs frozen Apples
1 1/2 lbs frozen Strawberries
2 lbs frozen Saskatoon berries
8 cups Cranberry/Pomegranate Juice
2 1/2 gallons water
7 lbs sugar (but there was sugar in the Raspberries too)
1/4 tsp K-meta
2 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp Acid Blend
1/8 tsp Tannin
1 tsp Pectin enzyme
1 pkg EC-1118 yeast

I took all the frozen fruit and put them in the primary, added the Cranberry/pomegranate juice and water and left it overnight to unthaw. This morning I strained off all the fruit into a bag and measured how much liquid I had and what the SG and Acid level was. I had just over 4 gallons of liquid, the SG was at 1.035 and acid level at 3.5(if I did the acid test right). I slowly dissolved sugar in a small amount of must keeping track of amount of sugar I used. I did this several times checking the SG after every addition. So the end result was an SG of 1.098. I added everything else except the Pectin enzyme and Yeast and put the fruit bag back in. I am gonna leave it for at least 12 hours (probably closer to 24 hours with work tomorrow) before adding the pectin enzyme then an additional 12 hours to add the yeast.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2012)

No you didn't miss anything, sounds good but I would add the peptic enzyme now


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2012)

Julie said:


> I would add the peptic enzyme now



Whats Peptic enzyme??


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> Whats Peptic enzyme??



roflmao, it is what settles the wine down and you know like alka seltzer? 

OK I MISPELLED THE WORD,


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, I'll go add it now. I read somewhere that you wait to add the pectin enzyme to allow the K-meta to disperse. That's why I wanted your input. Thanks


----------



## skor (Jun 7, 2012)

5 gal batch?


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Jun 8, 2012)

It ended up being closer to a 4 gallon batch. It smells wonderful.


----------



## WildBill (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Denise, how'd that saskatoon wine turn out?


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Jun 11, 2012)

My Saskatoon wine is still aging. Haven't bottled it yet. We have been doing house renos for the last 2 plus months. I stuck in the corner for now. Took a little sample on the weekend. It was good


----------

